
Show HN: A Machine Learning Model for Salary Estimation - elaineo
http://elaineou.com/2016/01/06/a-machine-learning-model-for-salary-estimation/
======
calcsam
(1) this is awesome

(2) [http://glassbowl.info/](http://glassbowl.info/) is not leading for me

(3) If you did scrape LinkedIn, you probably violated their ToS, so you may
not want to admit this publicly in case this goes anywhere :)

~~~
elaineo
Re #2 - sorry! I had to restart the server. Try again now :)

~~~
personjerry
For me, it's now saying: "Oops! LinkedIn error. Please check your url."

~~~
elaineo
Usually it goes away if you wait a little bit. I think they do some rate-
limiting. Also they'll probably block requests from my server soon ;)

~~~
prairiedogg
Could you get away with allowing folks to manually paste in the HTML of their
own linkedin page, or perhaps upload a PDF version of their linked in page?

Are you scraping the page for input params? Would it be possible to just
expose an API (or web forms that point there) to let folks put in those
parameters manually?

~~~
elaineo
oy, that would actually have been a much better way of doing it. I was trying
to be clever and keep the UI simple, and totally didn't expect to hit rate
limits so quickly.

------
stewhuk
I did something similar for my side project at:
[http://skill.report](http://skill.report)

To avoid the LinkedIn issue, I crawled job ads (about 10M uk ads over two
years), and applied analysis to them. I love your approach - I'm going to have
a play this weekend :)

LinkedIn has so many amazing datasets locked up in the platform. I was keen to
see whether I could reproduce the skill graph that LinkedIn has, and apply it
to other problems, such as valuing and comparing skill sets and knowledge from
job titles alone.

------
knicholes
Oops! LinkedIn error. Please check your url. But I'm pretty sure my URL is
correct. It's the gray little URL underneath my profile picture? Similar to
the example shown in the text input on your page?

~~~
eridal
I've noted that app is expecting to start with "www." in the url.. which is
not the case for my url.

But if you change that portion, LinkedIn will still find my profile, and the
page seems to be working; as always YMMV

------
ctomaybe
It's dead, Jim.

------
Hydraulix989
The demo seems to be down, but if it works the way I think it does, it is a
clever honeypot for scraping warm lead LinkedIn profiles.

------
j2kun
It would be interesting to see if the model produces biased results by race,
gender, age, etc.

~~~
elaineo
That would actually be a really great idea. I wonder if it would be tough to
get race/gender/age just from the linkedin profile.

~~~
shazeline
You can probably get away with undergraduate degree graduation year as a rough
proxy for age.

age(grad_year) ~= (2016 - grad_year) + 22

------
adamb0mb1
I'd love to talk more details with you sometime! We(PayScale) don't scrape
linkedin, but we have been collecting, analyzing and predicting pay for over a
decade.

------
iraphael
My linkedin URL has a prefix "br." because I signed up when I still lived in
Brazil. That makes Glassbowl crash and alert me the URL is invalid...

~~~
fasouto
Mine has an "es." but if I remove the prefix it still works.

------
hazelnut
It's down for me

------
jedberg
One way to train your model would be to allow people to tell you their current
salary in exchange for the analysis. Then you get more accurate salary data.
Of course people could lie, but that's probably no better than the glass door
data anyway.

------
mitcho309
Getting an internal server error

------
eridal
can you reversely try to guess how much other people earn?

------
samstave
it fails for me :-(

------
atomical
Could LinkedIn sue this person?

------
awfml
I like this one, it lets you play hundreds of simulated games per second, and
even over thousands of years you still don't win.

[http://powerball-simulator.com](http://powerball-simulator.com)

